# AMARE is a top 10 player



## Tom

He is the second most dominating player(Snaq) in the league and will pass duncan as the best player in two years. He has it all.


----------



## carver401

What are you talking about Tom?

Amare a top ten player????

Be real Tom, this isn't like you


----------



## aboveallodds24

amare is an unbelievable athlete/player but to compare him with duncan... imo... the best bigman in the world is a little unfair for timmy... i mean in the same respect nene's rookie averages were very comparable with those of karl malone and although many (key word many... not 2) years down the road he could turn out to be a karl malone calibure player but to assume something so drastic of such a young kid like amare just isnt right


----------



## Tom

Sorry, for being high on the guy...enjoy the season is all i have to say.


----------



## Arclite

Amare is something special. Within a few years he may very well be one of the three or four most dominating players in the league (Duncan, Yao, and Curry may be just as/more dominant), but right now he's not there yet.

The thing I have a problem with, though, is these rotisserie know-it-alls who watch ESPN's top 10 plays and see Amare dunking and just assume he only gets garbage buckets and alley-oops. In 1995, Shawn Kemp was widely considered the best PF in the game (when Malone and Barkley were right at their peaks, too), and at 19 Stoudemire already has a more versatile game than Kemp ever did until he started getting overweight with Cleveland and he had to score in other ways.

Amare is going to be tough as nails this year, anything less than 18/11 would be a disappointment, IMHO.


----------



## Tom

preach too em, my brother!


----------



## BG7

At 1st I was gonna say this guys time on this site would be short but than i looked down and saw that he was a hall of famer and I'm like wtf.


----------



## BG7

watch out for when BigAmare finds this 1.


----------



## Tom

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> At 1st I was gonna say this guys time on this site would be short but than i looked down and saw that he was a hall of famer and I'm like wtf.


and you're not...don't hate.


----------



## Starbury03

He isn't top ten he is the Best Player in the NBA:yes:


----------



## Pistolballer

Amare isnt only best in the NBA right now, he is the greatest of all time!!!!


----------



## dabullz2004

*NOWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Curry is almost the most dominating player. Shaq barely dominated last year. But I have to agree Amare was the best last year.

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Amare can't even wear Duncan's jock right now, so don't even mention their names in the same sentence. Amare plays with a top point guard in the league, so he doesn't get all garbage points, but Amare can't carry an offensive load on his back yet. In two years, he will be very good, but again, don't even compare Duncan with Amare right now. A better comparison would be Amare with Garnett, because Duncan is easily the best power forward ever, and to compare a second year player with that is absurd. Until Amare has his own team that he carries, he won't even be mentioned among the best power forwards. Win a playoff series, then maybe he can get some credit...


----------



## BG7

*Re: NOWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>dabullz2004</b>!
> Curry is the most dominating player. Shaq barely dominated last year.
> 
> :yes: :yes: :yes:


Not good not good at all


----------



## shazha

would a young Alonzo mourning minus the jump shot be a good comparison for amare??


or a Mcdyess comparison?


I think Amare has alot of room for improvement, he will only get better. I dont think he is ALL physical tools. The guy has skill, and should improve on them this season.


----------



## #1SUNFAN

Amare actually has a jump shot this year, it might be due to his lasik surgery, but he a much better shooter thus far. I remeber seeing a turn around 17 footer, and numerous times I hear him making 15 footers.

He is now third in the league in scoring in the preseason(i think).


----------



## Starbury03

Amare is alot like Kemp when he was young


----------



## chapi

yee amare is top ten player .... but only on his team

in the nba his like top 50


----------



## Tom

He'll be dunking on and dominating your favorite PF's at an arena near you!

Great men are often ridiculed in the face of greatness!:yes:


----------



## Amareca

Amare is a lot more athletic than a young Alonzo Mourning.
And you will see Amare hitting turn around jumpshots this season.

Based on the preseason 20ppg or even more wouldn't be a surprise anymore.

I am taking Flip Saunders comparision. He is a mix of Shawn Kemp and Karl Malone. But he will make a name for himself.


----------



## Charlotte_______

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> He isn't top ten he is the Best Player in the NBA:yes:


Your kidding right?


----------



## Jamel Irief

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> Sorry, for being high on the guy...enjoy the season is all i have to say.


Weren't you the guy saying the same thing about Nene?

And Amare has no where near the defensive intensity as Zo, his intrest in blocking shots drastically reduced as the season went along.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I don't see the Amare and Karl Malone comparison. Karl Malone is strictly a perimeter Pf, who utilizes the pick-and-roll to score. Malone is a great passer, and gets to the line a lot, and hits a high % of free throws.

Looks to me like Amare and Malone are almost the complete opposite of each other. And don't be fooled by how much people score in the pre-season. Just look at what Darius Miles did last year, and look how he played during the pre-season. He was scoring 15 ppg, grabbing 8 rbg, and dishing out 5 apg in the pre-season, so just because Amare is scoring 20 ppg in the pre-season don't mean he will do that during the regular season.


----------



## 1/2man-1/2incredible

Where does anybody get that curry was the most dominating player last year..lol....like come on get smart


----------



## peleincubus

Karl Malone has changed his game a lot in the last 5 years. It used to be closer to the basket I beileve.


----------



## Amareca

Karl Malone couldn't shoot at all when he entered the NBA.

And Jemel you are dead wrong. Amare defense got much better as the season went along.

He didn't block as many shots because of the injuries that slowed him down. And because the team needed him to stay out of foul trouble because he was so important to the team, especially since he got rookie treatment from the refs like every rookie.


----------



## antibody

Amare has a lot of work to do before being considered a top 10 player...He definitely has very good god given abilities but his overall game needs to improve.


----------



## #1SUNFAN

And that's why he worked on it over the summer, like I said, 15 footers and turn arounds will be common place this season.


----------



## #1SUNFAN

Also, Amare is hitting his free throws at a near 80% clip, he's also getting to the line more than anyone else in the league.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Pre-season stats DON'T MATTER. Don't get hyped up about what people do in the pre-season. Look at how many minutes the starters for each team plays, and you will know why the stats don't matter. I could score 20 points a game going up agianst the likes of Peter Cornell, Mark Pope, or Sean Marks.


----------



## Starbury03

No you couldn't:no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## Amareca

Amare played against Camby, Mourning, Martin, Nene in all his games now and was double teamed full time by those guys.


----------



## compsciguy78

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> He is the second most dominating player(Snaq) in the league and will pass duncan as the best player in two years. He has it all.


If this guy is a Hall of Famer then I'm not sure I want to be in that "special" club.


----------



## bruno34115

good lord this forum overates Amare. jeez


----------



## #1SUNFAN

Amare is showing his game in preseason, that's why we like him. He's proving to be a good free throw shooter(79%), and that he workedon his jumper over the summer( no games have been televised, but I listen to them over the radio, and Amare's shot is MUCH improved).


----------



## Tom

The Guy is a freak of nature...ladies and Gentleman and he works on his game. I'm sure the big fundamental might concur with me.


----------



## Amareca

Hey Tom, pimping Amare isn't tolerated by most of the people on this board. There is too much jealousy going around.


----------



## halfbreed

I saw Amare last night in San Diego play against the Lakers. The guy was dominating Malone. He got a lot of offensive boards and had like 3 powerful dunks. He's gonna be good.


----------



## halfbreed

I'll elaborate more just in case anyone cares. Amare was usually matched up one on one on Malone. I didn't see too many doubleteams come. I didn't see Amare shooting his jumper too much, the was using his post game most of the time. He was challenging every shot on D, picking up a goaltending charge one time but blocking a couple of shots the rest. Marbury didn't look too good, he wasn't really doign anythign spectacular and he was turning the ball over. Marion did well but the guy has the weirdest shot I've seen. He kinda just hucks it up there. Anyways, from whatg I saw of Amare, he has the potential to be one of the top post players in the game. Although, this was a game that was without Shaq (or Kobe).


----------



## Amareca

Amare's grandfather died yesterday and Amare won't play at staples Friday and Thursday.

Maybe that's why he went into the game wanting to dunk it real hard and didn't take much jumpers, although he took a couple of 15-18 footers.

The first dunk he threw down on Malone was so sick the refs called him for technical for holding the ball that's how sick it was the refs must have been stunned.


----------



## MightyReds2020

be patience...be patience...


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki

Amare isn't even the best player on his team and he won't be the best player on his team in two years. He's the third best player on his team and that won't change until four or five years down the road.

Comparing him to Duncan is just insane. Duncan is the best player in the league the past two years BY FAR... He's proven it. Amare hasn't proven anything yet except he has more potential than people gave him credit for. I don't see him ever being as good as Duncan if you match peak years to peak years.

When Duncan came in the league, he dominated straight off of the first tip-off. Granted he was a junior or senior in college when he declared. I don't know but I just don't see Amare becoming as dominant as Duncan.


----------



## Rashidi

I think all the people at this forum would do very well to read this article before bowing down to Amare...

http://hoopsanalyst.com/amare.htm


----------



## [email protected]

see my sig?? you all doubted Amare last year, and he killed as a rook. go ahead and doubt him again, its like last year didnt prove s*** or somethin to u guys......


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>MavsFaN02</b>!
> Amare isn't even the best player on his team and he won't be the best player on his team in two years. He's the third best player on his team and that won't change until four or five years down the road.
> 
> Comparing him to Duncan is just insane. Duncan is the best player in the league the past two years BY FAR... He's proven it. Amare hasn't proven anything yet except he has more potential than people gave him credit for. I don't see him ever being as good as Duncan if you match peak years to peak years.
> 
> When Duncan came in the league, he dominated straight off of the first tip-off. Granted he was a junior or senior in college when he declared. I don't know but I just don't see Amare becoming as dominant as Duncan.


Excellent post, I agree with everything except for Duncan being the best player BY FAR the past 2 years. Yes, he's been the best, but Garnett hasn't been far behind.


----------



## Johnny Mac

> Originally posted by <b>MavsFaN02</b>!
> Amare isn't even the best player on his team and he won't be the best player on his team in two years. He's the third best player on his team and that won't change until four or five years down the road.
> 
> Comparing him to Duncan is just insane. Duncan is the best player in the league the past two years BY FAR... He's proven it. Amare hasn't proven anything yet except he has more potential than people gave him credit for. I don't see him ever being as good as Duncan if you match peak years to peak years.
> 
> When Duncan came in the league, he dominated straight off of the first tip-off. Granted he was a junior or senior in college when he declared. I don't know but I just don't see Amare becoming as dominant as Duncan.


:yes:


----------



## futuristxen

Hopefully Amare can follow the opening part of Kemp's career path. Kemp was primed to be the greatest power forward ever. That year the Sonics made the finals he put his stamp on the league. But then he wrecked it all. If Amare can get up to Kemp's level and then just not fall off, he'll be an all-time great.

Right now I see him as a slightly less explosive Kemp(anyone that thinks Amare is more explosive than Kemp doesn't remember, correctly. Amare does a lot of the same moves that Kemp did when he was younger, they are just a touch slower and a touch less frightening. Kemp was insane and he just out and out scared opposing power forwards by what he was capable of doing--Amare is getting to that level of intimidation, but don't pretend he's better or that he will ever be better than the Reign Man(in terms of Kemps viciousness)) with elements of Karl Malone in his game.

I could see Amare shooting up through the NBA ranks rather quickly. A lot of the top PF's are soft. Amare is a throwback. He can feast on most of the PF's in the league for that reason. I don't think he'll be better than Duncan, per se. But he could take KG down some pegs, because KG doesn't have that dominant streak that Duncan and Amare both have.(Hell Amare already owned KG once last year).


----------



## antibody

If Amare is a top 10 player then what does that make Zach Randolph then? Z-Bo put up better numbers than Amare in the pre-season game. I think saying Amare is that good is a joke. He has a lot to learn.


----------



## Amareca

Keyword? Preaseason game...

Something tells me that it's unlikely Amare will attend a funeral and miss practices and games before another preseason game against Portland again.


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> I don't think he'll be better than Duncan, per se. But he could take KG down some pegs, because KG doesn't have that dominant streak that Duncan and Amare both have.(Hell Amare already owned KG once last year).


Come on... Garnett, not a dominating player? Well, you won't see him swatting 8 shots regularly, but everything else he is AWESOME at. He can pass, steal, score, rebound, and do everything else. He can post up and hit a hook shot or he can hit a fifteen foot fadeaway. He can play defense on ANY SG or SF.

He's not dominating? Who else playing right now could singlehandedly get their team to the playoffs in the west every year? Duncan... That's it.

Do you seriously see Amare dominating a game? Taking a team on his back and becoming the team? NO... If he needed to he couldn't. In a few years? I don't see it... In five years will he be as good a KG is now? Maybe.

If KG would have "grown up" on say the Jazz where they had Malone and Stockton, would he be as good of a player as he is now? NO... That's why I don't think Amare will be as dominant a player as you guys think. There's no way that you can compare him to Duncan or KG now or in the future. If that's you're expectations of him, then you're going to be let down. Do I see him turning into as good as Webber is? Yes... Do I see him being a KG/Duncan caliber player? No.


----------



## futuristxen

> Originally posted by <b>MavsFaN02</b>!
> 
> 
> Come on... Garnett, not a dominating player? Well, you won't see him swatting 8 shots regularly, but everything else he is AWESOME at. He can pass, steal, score, rebound, and do everything else. He can post up and hit a hook shot or he can hit a fifteen foot fadeaway. He can play defense on ANY SG or SF.
> 
> He's not dominating? Who else playing right now could singlehandedly get their team to the playoffs in the west every year? Duncan... That's it.
> 
> Do you seriously see Amare dominating a game? Taking a team on his back and becoming the team? NO... If he needed to he couldn't. In a few years? I don't see it... In five years will he be as good a KG is now? Maybe.
> 
> If KG would have "grown up" on say the Jazz where they had Malone and Stockton, would he be as good of a player as he is now? NO... That's why I don't think Amare will be as dominant a player as you guys think. There's no way that you can compare him to Duncan or KG now or in the future. If that's you're expectations of him, then you're going to be let down. Do I see him turning into as good as Webber is? Yes... Do I see him being a KG/Duncan caliber player? No.


I didn't mean to say KG didn't have the skills to be a dominant player. But you have to admit. He enjoys sitting back a little too much compared to Duncan who has the same skill set but asserts himself a little stronger. Same with Amare. He has an assertivness where he could take over a game against...say...KG and light him up for almost 40.

Like take Shaq for instance. He has it in him, where he is going to take the ball when it matters and ram it down whoever is guarding him's face. KG really never does that. KG will maybe turn and shoot a fadeaway, or he might kick it out to a shooter. But he doesn't aggressively attack his man in a manner that is comparable to Duncan or Amare.

I'm not the only person who feels this way. I've heard it before where people have compared KG to Scottie Pippen if he wouldn't have been playing with MJ. KG is just begging to play second fiddle to an aggressive all-star level player. This is what Magic Johnson and Charles Barkley have been saying as well. It's part of the reason KG hasn't gotten out of the first round yet. He is getting more aggressive. But Amare just naturally has that aggressiveness(as did Kemp, as did Malone, as did Barkley, as does Tim Duncan). There's going to come a time when KG is going to need to step up and take his team to the promised land by himself. And win a series just basically by himself. Until that happens, the jury is still out.

I mean, Chris Webber is awesome too. But he's got the same problem of not wanting to be the man when it matters. It's nothing against the skills of either player. They are both VERY good. But they'll never be all-time greats until they play with that aggressiveness.


----------



## Amareca

Garnett has no dominant post moves close to the basket that Duncan, Shaq, Amare are using for example.
If he had he would not rely on pretty turnaround jumpshots when he is guarded in the post by Mark Madsen.


It is stupid to say that Amare will never be as good as Duncan or Garnett when he is better than them at the same point of their careers already.
I am sure you could exactly predicat how good Garnett and Duncan would be in the future when they were only 19-20.

Karl Malone didn't have a shot when he entered the league and didn't have the all-around skills that Amare shows.
Yet the only argument some people have is that "Amare only dunks" which is false anyway.

Amare won ROY afterall and not Yao Ming who is not only older but had soo much more professional basketball experience than him.
Who cares if Yao Ming is 7'5 or 7'6. Charles Barkley was 6'6 and I doubt you would rather have Vlade Divac or someone...


----------



## STOMP

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> It is stupid to say that Amare will never be as good as Duncan or Garnett when he is better than them at the same point of their careers already.
> I am sure you could exactly predicat how good Garnett and Duncan would be in the future when they were only 19-20.


Well seeing how Timmy D was also only 20 years oldwhen he entered the league, it's actually pretty fair to compare their rookie years. Just to be clear, Amare was 5 months younger for his.

Minutes- TD 39 AS 31
FG%- TD 55 AS 47
FT%- TD 62 AS 66
STL- TD 0.7 AS 0.8
BLK- TD 2.7 AS 1
ASST- TD 2.7 AS 1
RB- TD 11.9 AS 8.8
Pts- TD 21.1 AS 13.5

Timmy was also 2nd team All NBA Defense and 1st team All NBA when he was 20 years old. He's earned 1st team status for both honors every year since. So at the risk of sounding "stupid"  , I'm going to disagree with your assessment. Timmy was much better then Amare at the same point in their respective career's. Time will tell if he's able to close the gap between him and the reigning MVP.

STOMP


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>antibody</b>!
> If Amare is a top 10 player then what does that make Zach Randolph then? Z-Bo put up better numbers than Amare in the pre-season game. I think saying Amare is that good is a joke. He has a lot to learn.


:rotf: So putting up better numbers in one game, not even just one game, one _preseason_ game makes Randolph better than Amare, who did it for an entire year en route to winning Rookie of the Year straight out of high school. You Blazer fans are unbelievable. :nonono:


----------



## Arclite

> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!
> Well seeing how Timmy D was also only 20 years oldwhen he entered the league, it's actually pretty fair to compare their rookie years. Just to be clear, Amare was 5 months younger for his.
> 
> Minutes- TD 39 AS 31
> FG%- TD 55 AS 47
> FT%- TD 62 AS 66
> STL- TD 0.7 AS 0.8
> BLK- TD 2.7 AS 1
> ASST- TD 2.7 AS 1
> RB- TD 11.9 AS 8.8
> Pts- TD 21.1 AS 13.5
> 
> Timmy was also 2nd team All NBA Defense and 1st team All NBA when he was 20 years old. He's earned 1st team status for both honors every year since. So at the risk of sounding "stupid"  , I'm going to disagree with your assessment. Timmy was much better then Amare at the same point in their respective career's. Time will tell if he's able to close the gap between him and the reigning MVP.
> 
> STOMP


Tim was 22 at the end of his rookie season. Amare was 20. I don't know where you're getting this 5 months stuff, but it's wrong. 

And sorry, but comparing Duncan's production as a rookie to Amare's like they came from the same situation is laughable at best. Tim spent four years in a powerhouse NCAA program. Amare went to six different high schools and didn't play his junior year.


----------



## Amareca

Shot in your own foot, heh STOMP?

Duncan played 4 years of college basketball before he entered the league and wasn't nowhere as good as Amare is right now when he entered his sophomore college season.


----------



## MJG

> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> 
> 
> :rotf: So putting up better numbers in one game, not even just one game, one _preseason_ game makes Randolph better than Amare, who did it for an entire year en route to winning Rookie of the Year straight out of high school. You Blazer fans are unbelievable. :nonono:


Don't lump Blazers fans in with Antibody -- he's the BigAmare of the Portland board :grinning:


----------



## Amareca

No I am rarely ever spending any time on other teams boards.

And I have facts to backup my opinion.


----------



## Siouxperior

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> No I am rarely ever spending any time on other teams boards.
> 
> And I have facts to backup my opinion.



Kinda like how you said Amare would crush Randolph in the final 2 pre-season games? And Randolph ended up avg. 24pts 11 rebs in those games  Or 'Sheed on Marion was hillarious...... When 'Sheed held Marion to a pathetic shooting %.... And when we won those games, you were nowhere to be found lol.


----------



## Amareca

Amare had his way with Portland on the offensive end, didn't he?

Sheed on Marion would be hilarious if Marion was playing like he would in the regular season.

Yup and like I said that was probably my alltime 2nd post on the Blazers board while antibody spends most of his time on our board.


----------



## Siouxperior

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Amare had his way with Portland on the offensive end, didn't he?
> 
> Sheed on Marion would be hilarious if Marion was playing like he would in the regular season.
> 
> Yup and like I said that was probably my alltime 2nd post on the Blazers board while antibody spends most of his time on our board.


He avg'd 18 and 7 , 'Having his way' ? I think not. Did you even watch the games? Zach Randolph was treated like he were Shaq! lol. Each time he touched the ball down low, they doubled/trippled him. OH! and one more thing, Phx Suns color guy was on the pre-game radio show and he said the Suns have been raving of Randolph, and even went as far to say as Zach is the best up-and-coming young PF in the game. I don't buy "Just wait till regular season' talk, Phx Suns couldn't match our size, especially at the 3.... Also, during the game they said "Amare is not that great of a post defender, they should let Zach go at him every time" if anybody was having 'their way' it was Zach.


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't lump Blazers fans in with Antibody -- he's the BigAmare of the Portland board :grinning:


No no no, thats Cimalee for sure:yes:


----------



## Rashidi

> Duncan played 4 years of college basketball before he entered the league and wasn't nowhere as good as Amare is right now when he entered his sophomore college season.


Yeah, ok there...

Fyi, Amare would be a college sophomore, but he's the age of a college junior. Such things need to be taken into context when comparing players' production. Amare was 20 years old during his rookie season, which makes him the oldest high school rookie in NBA history. Thus, it isn't really fair to compare him to other high schoolers who came into the league at a younger age, and say that he is the best HS player of all time. McGrady and Kobe came into the league at 18 for instance, so is it fair to say that Amare is better than them because he was 2 years older? If anything, it means he has less potential to improve. Here are the production totals players in the NBA that put up good seasons at the age of 20.

Amare Stoudemire 02-03
31.5 mpg
13.4 ppg
8.9 rpg
0.9 apg
.471 FG%

Darryl Dawkins 77-78
24.6 mpg
11.7 ppg 
7.9 rpg
1.2 apg
.575 FG%

Kevin Garnett 96-97
38.9 mpg
17.1 ppg
8.1 rpg
3.1 apg
.499 FG%

Kobe Bryant 98-99 
37.9 mpg
19.9 ppg
5.3 rpg
3.8 apg
.465 FG%

Tracy McGrady 99-00
31.2 mpg
15.4 ppg
6.5 rpg
3.3 apg
.451 

Shareef Abdur-Rahim 96-97
35.1 mpg
18.7 ppg
6.9 rpg
2.2 apg
.453 FG%

Mike Bibby 98-99
35.2 mpg
13.2 
2.7 rpg
6.5 apg
.431 FG%

Elton Brand 99-00 
37.1 mpg
20.1 ppg
10.1 rpg
1.9 apg
.482 FG%

Lamar Odom 99-00 
36.4 mpg
16.6 ppg
7.8 rpg
4.2 apg
.438 FG%

Tony Parker 02-03
34.1 mpg
15.5 ppg
2.7 rpg
5.3 apg
.462 FG%

Antoine Walker 96-97
36.2 mpg
17.5 ppg
9.1 rpg
3.2 apg
.425 FG%

Chris Webber 93-94
32.1 mpg
17.5 ppg
9.1 rpg
3.6 apg
.552 FG%

Stephon Marbury 97-98
38.1 mpg
17.7 ppg
2.7 rpg
8.6 apg
.415 FG%

Amare's stats look very similar to a 21 year old Antonio McDyess. He could be an all-star, but the idea that he will ever belong in the same sentence as MVP candidates like KG and Duncan is absurd.



> Garnett has no dominant post moves close to the basket that Duncan, Shaq, Amare are using for example.


The fact that you just mentioned post moves, shaq, duncan, and amare in the same sentence proves that you don't know what you are talking about. Amare's post game isn't even half as good as theirs. It's not even 10% of theirs. He doesn't even have a left hand.

KG definitely has a better post game than Amare. This is evident from the simple fact that he can pass out of the post. KG averaged 1.8 apg at the age of 18. Amare averaged only half that at 20. Today, KG averages 5+ apg passing out of the post, something Amare will never do.



> No I am rarely ever spending any time on other teams boards.
> 
> And I have facts to backup my opinion.





> Yup and like I said that was probably my alltime 2nd post on the Blazers board while antibody spends most of his time on our board.


If it's true that you only frequent this board, and that you back up your opinions with facts, then why have so many of your fellow Suns users rated you so low?


----------



## [email protected]

> If it's true that you only frequent this board, and that you back up your opinions with facts, then why have so many of your fellow Suns users rated you so low?


thats harsh and is just gonna stir up more trouble......


----------



## [email protected]

But none the less, nice facts in ur post rashidi....


----------



## STOMP

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Shot in your own foot, heh STOMP?
> 
> Duncan played 4 years of college basketball before he entered the league and wasn't nowhere as good as Amare is right now when he entered his sophomore college season.


I was off on my math by one year with Tim being 1 year and 5 months older for his respective rookie year. Still, it's overboard homeritus IMO to claim that Amare is somehow more accomplished at this "stage" of his career. It's interesting to me that you would suggest that to compare Amare's rookie year (when he was 20) to Tim, you'd have to go back to TD's soph year in college. Timmy's soph year at Wake (when he was 18), he had clearly separated himself from ACC rivals Joe Smith and Rasheed Wallace (1st and 4th picks in the draft that year). Warriors GM Dave Twardzic made it clear Duncan would be his pick if he were to come out. His Jr. year, when he was 7 months younger then AS in Amare's NBA rookie season, again the GM with the #1 overall pick (Croce) stated Duncan would be his choice if he were to declare. As a big Wake fan, I'm well aware of what a dominant talent he's been since he was a 17 year old frosh.

Tim was measured over 2 inches taller in barefoot measurements taken pre-drafts. Size matters when you're playing inside. He has been a much more skilled player both offensively and defensively at the same age. Amare seems to jump higher and dunk better, but other then that it's hard to see where he's in Tim's league. 

How many more years need to go by in your view before it's fair to compare Stoudemire's stats to the numbers Timmy put up in his rookie year? If you think it's this year, without a care in the world I'll make a sig bet with you. I doubt Amare ever matches those numbers or All NBA accomplishments. nothing against him or the Suns, I just don't see it in his game. He's obviously a talent, but he's got a long way to go before he can be compared to MVP talents like Duncan or KG who dominate on both ends of the court.

STOMP


----------



## STOMP

> Originally posted by <b>Sovereignz</b>!
> Tim was 22 at the end of his rookie season. Amare was 20. I don't know where you're getting this 5 months stuff, but it's wrong.


The regular season ends mid April. Tim's birthday is April 25th (according to NBA.com), so he was still 21 at the end of his rookie season. 

STOMP


----------



## antibody

> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> 
> :rotf: So putting up better numbers in one game, not even just one game, one _preseason_ game makes Randolph better than Amare, who did it for an entire year en route to winning Rookie of the Year straight out of high school. You Blazer fans are unbelievable. :nonono:


I'm just stating fact here. Z-Bo played better than Amare in the pre-season games. And no, these games don't matter much. Yet, Amare doing well for a rookie doesn't make him a top 10 player. There are plenty of players in the league that are better than Amare right now. And Z-Bo will be able to hold his own against Amare for sure.


----------



## antibody

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Amare had his way with Portland on the offensive end, didn't he?
> 
> Sheed on Marion would be hilarious if Marion was playing like he would in the regular season.
> 
> Yup and like I said that was probably my alltime 2nd post on the Blazers board while antibody spends most of his time on our board.


Oh yeah, Amare lit it up didn't he. Try checking the numbers and then come back and tell me who got the better of whom in those 2 games. And yes, Sheed on Marion will happen. I'm not sure what you think is funny. Sheed is a good defender that could cause some problems for Marion. I'm barely on this board so your statement is bogus at best.


----------



## DaBobZ

There's no way Amare can be a top 10 player...


I remember some of Suns fans saying his improvment margin as no limits and that he was a better player than Duncan.



> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> He is the second most dominating player(Snaq) in the league and will pass duncan as the best player in two years. He has it all.


Amare is a player I like to watch but he's so overrated. He could become a good player but he has to improve a lot to be a top 10: in offense he needs to get a J, in defense he needs to be more consistent.
Yesturday against the Spurs he had 6 boards for 0 blocks....4 for 10 at shooting. 
While Timmy had 6 blocks, 12 boards and 24 points...


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz

He's not a top 10 player... But to compare him to argueably the best PF in da league is crazy... Hear me out... He doesn't have to be a top 10 player for the Suns to go deep in the playoff's this season... All he has to do is stay outta foul trouble and clean the glass... His prescence late in the game was missed... Peace


----------



## Rashidi

Tim Duncan has made an all-nba team and an all-defensive team in each of his first 6 seasons.

The ONLY other player to do that in NBA history is David Robinson, who did it in his first 7 seasons.

Duncan has made the All-NBA 1st team in each of his first 6 seasons. There are only 4 other players in NBA history who accomplished this. Their names are Baylor, Oscar, Bird, and Pettit.

Duncan has made the Defensive 1st team 5 times in a row, after making the 2nd team in his rookie year.

Duncan leads all players in the league in double doubles over the last 6 years. He also has 2 rings and 2 Finals MVPs in 6 seasons.

Tim Duncan is clearly an elite talent, a future Hall of Famer and he's not even 30, while Amare is just Shawn Kemp. Nice player, but won't be hall of fame caliber.


----------



## Tom

You hear of the Jordan rules....they will have to come up with the 
AMARE RULES! in about 3 years.


----------



## Rashidi

What rule would that be? Big men coming out of high school that are more athletic than they are talented are not permitted to eat fast food during a lockout?


----------



## Siouxperior

> Originally posted by <b>DaBobZ</b>!
> There's no way Amare can be a top 10 player...
> 
> 
> I remember some of Suns fans saying his improvment margin as no limits and that he was a better player than Duncan.
> 
> 
> 
> Amare is a player I like to watch but he's so overrated. He could become a good player but he has to improve a lot to be a top 10: in offense he needs to get a J, in defense he needs to be more consistent.
> Yesturday against the Spurs he had 6 boards for 0 blocks....4 for 10 at shooting.
> While Timmy had 6 blocks, 12 boards and 24 points...


I agree! Amare is soooo overrated, it's not even funny. Everyone is hung up on "he had huuge numbers coming out of HS, which no HS-er ever put up since Moses" I don't buy it, Amare was old as a college sophmore when he graduated HS lol. He's a top 50 player in the nba right now, but no where near the top 10!


----------



## #1SUNFAN

You're ignorant, by now everyone know's why Amare graduated late. Amare was 19 when he came into the league, same age as KG.


----------



## Tom

he crushed against he cavs


----------



## Jamel Irief

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> It is stupid to say that Amare will never be as good as Duncan or Garnett when he is better than them at the same point of their careers already.
> I am sure you could exactly predicat how good Garnett and Duncan would be in the future when they were only 19-20.


Hmmm will Amare be a all-star at age 20 in his second year like Garnett was?


----------



## Amareca

The allstar team wasn't nearly as good then.


----------



## 1 Penny

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> Hmmm will Amare be a all-star at age 20 in his second year like Garnett was?




I dont think its fair to compare.

This season the potential All-Stars for West are..at the Power Forward spot.

Dirk Nowitski
Antoine Walker
Rasheed Wallace
Kevin Garnett
Tim Duncan
Karl Malone
Rashard Lewis
Zach Randolph
Elton Brand


I'm sure I'm forgetting some more...
I only hope Amare gets considered, but I think he'll be playing in the sophomore game instead.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

Go check Amare's stats tonight and against Sacramento. Not. Impressive. Amare is a good player but he is being completely overhyped on this board. Nene will be a better player than him in the long run and you can book that.


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> Go check Amare's stats tonight and against Sacramento. Not. Impressive. Amare is a good player but he is being completely overhyped on this board. Nene will be a better player than him in the long run and you can book that.


They haven't played Sacramento yet. They played the Lakers, the Spurs and the Cavs.


----------



## Rashidi

Garnett was also a SF at the start of his career, not a PF. Googs was the PF.


----------



## STOMP

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> Hmmm will Amare be a all-star at age 20 in his second year like Garnett was?


Since he'll be turning 21 in 13 days, it's looking unlikely  

STOMP


----------



## #1SUNFAN

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> Go check Amare's stats tonight and against Sacramento. Not. Impressive. Amare is a good player but he is being completely overhyped on this board. Nene will be a better player than him in the long run and you can book that.


 Yeah you're right, Nene is obviously better, he's been setting the league on fire with his torrid feild goal percentage, offensive repetoire and massive improvement from last year. I've really been impressed with the way he manages to stay in the game as well.


----------



## Rashidi

I take it you were being sarcastic.

Nene is a better defensive player than Amare.
How many other big men can you name that averaged 1.5 steals? I think his name was Hakeem, wasn't it? Nene also averages just as many blocks as Amare...

And why are you bringing up FG%?

Nene
02-03: .519
03-04: .400

Amare
02-03: .472
03-04: .421

I hope you're not trying to say that Amare's current 21 point edge is going to last all season long.

I would be concerned with Amare's assist total. He's a black hole. The main reason he will never be better than KG, nor was his rookie year better than KG's, is KG is a far superior passer. Last year, Amare averaged less than 1 assist per game (78 in 82 games). This year, Amare has 0 assists in 3 games. Amare will be a nice player and all, but Armon Gilliam was not a superstar.


----------



## trick

i'd rather take Amare over Nene actually


----------



## antibody

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> i'd rather take Amare over Nene actually


I would rather have Zach Randolph over Amare right now.


----------



## rebelsun

I am huge Suns fan, but Amare isn't a top 10 player, at least not YET. What has surprised me most about him this year, as the Suns are really giving him a lot of touches, is his ability to take people off the dribble around the baseline. He has a pretty quick first step. If he develops those post moves and hits some shots, he will be just incredible.


----------



## Arclite

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> I am huge Suns fan, but Amare isn't a top 10 player, at least not YET. What has surprised me most about him this year, as the Suns are really giving him a lot of touches, is his ability to take people off the dribble around the baseline. He has a pretty quick first step. If he develops those post moves and hits some shots, he will be just incredible.


If he could develop a back to the basket post game, he'd be pretty much unstoppable.. Right now when they give it to him in the post he's either taking that little 8 foot jumper, spinning baseline, or turning around to take his defender off the dribble..


----------



## 2PacFan4Life

> Originally posted by <b>antibody</b>!
> 
> I would rather have Zach Randolph over Amare right now.


I'll take Zach Randolph's offense, Amare Stoudemire's defense and I'll have the a great Power Forward right now. But because these 2 players are not yet complete players, it's wrong to call either a top 10 player in the league.


----------



## Amareca

> Originally posted by <b>antibody</b>!
> 
> I would rather have Zach Randolph over Amare right now.


Haha

Amare took Zach to school. Zach was lucky he could pad his stats a little because Amare was play limited minutes after his injury especially in the first half.

Randolph had at least half of his points when Amare was not in the game. And 50% of his rebounding came on 2 plays where he missed a ton of shots and layups.

Amare busted Zach tonight.


----------



## MJG

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> Haha
> 
> Amare took Zach to school. Zach was lucky he could pad his stats a little because Amare was play limited minutes after his injury especially in the first half.
> 
> Randolph had at least half of his points when Amare was not in the game. And 50% of his rebounding came on 2 plays where he missed a ton of shots and layups.
> 
> Amare busted Zach tonight.


It's one game, and what matters is how they play in every game, not just the one aginst each other. Not saying either player is better than the other, just that one game against each other means next to nothing.


----------



## Amareca

Zach Randolph without Wallace has shown almost nothing.

Randolph in the last 4 games all without Wallace

12.5ppg 9.25rpg 1.75apg 5TOpg 1bpg 0.25spg 37.75mpg 

24-60FG 2-6FTs
40%FG 1.5FTApg 

Amare Stoudemire since returning from more than 4 weeks of rehab with a bunch of new teammates and with a new PG who happens to be a rookie

20ppg 7rpg 1.7apg 2.7spg 4TOpg 27mpg

26-43FGs 8-14FTs
60.4% 4.7FTApg


----------



## Amareca

Amare just outstanding again.

17 pts in the first half, he is scoring at will on Dampier and Robinson inside the arc.

JJ to Amare for one heck of a fastbreak alley-oop. If that doesn't make the highlight reel I don't know what.

The way he is playing right now there is no PF except Duncan and Garnett better than that. Not even Jermaine O'Neal.


----------



## Arclite

He's having the best three game stretch of his career.. He is hitting that 12-15 foot jump shot and it's making him nearly unstoppable. He needs to hit the glass a bit harder but he's diving on the floor after loose balls and what not, playing a great game so far.. almost as good as Joe . And is it just me, or is Leandro already _way_ better than Eisley?..


----------



## Amareca

We are outrebounding the Warriors by a lot though.

It is simply other guys who get the boards tonight.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

I'm real glad to see Amare back and healthy again playing like the young budding star he is.

I watched a bit of the Warriors-Suns game tonight, and I must say I'm very impressed with Amare this year. As soon as he started making an impact in the league last year, he was one of my favourite players, and now that he's developed that nice mid range jumper, it's going to make him a hell of a lot harder to stop.

As for who I'd take between Randolph and Amare right now, it's tough. Randolph's more polished offensively, more finesse game, and Amare the better defender, more power game. I think I take Amare, but that's just my personal preference, it's real close.


----------



## antibody

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Amare just outstanding again.
> 
> 17 pts in the first half, he is scoring at will on Dampier and Robinson inside the arc.
> 
> JJ to Amare for one heck of a fastbreak alley-oop. If that doesn't make the highlight reel I don't know what.
> 
> The way he is playing right now there is no PF except Duncan and Garnett better than that. Not even Jermaine O'Neal.


Z-Bo is outplaying Amare this year and that's a fact. Look at the stats. Amare shouldn't be an all-star this year and Z-Bo should be. Who is averaging a double-double this year? Let me give you a hint...it's not Amare. Amare could be a top 10 player someday but he is nowhere near that right now. Z-Bo is ahead of Amare for sure.


----------

